# Share and explore raw action sport footage



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you essentially made a GPS version of ReelComp.


----------



## reizenikker (Feb 2, 2014)

I would not say so. 
We tried to look at vimeo / youtube, and take the best opportunity to expand sports profiles, spots, and equipment that we use ourselves. 

Likewise, when we ourselves learn to do certain tricks, we were getting tired in youtube to click on the progress bar, and rematch it 100 times. 

So, we made ​​a video player with the ability to slow down, and rewind 3sec back.

It's just beta version, we are still in development, but we will really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just seems like a waste of time.


----------

